# [WIFI] ipw2200 + wpa_supplicant + acerhk (résolu)

## illog1k

bonjour tout le monde!

je suis en train d essayer de faire marcher mon wifi et j ai suivi un peu de tout les tutos/topics/.., sur le net pour pouvoir le configurer.

Par contre je n arrive pas a le faire demarrer

voici mon /etc/conf.d/net:

```
# Configuration de l'ethernet

config_eth0=( "xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" )

# Configuration du wifi

config_eth1=( "xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth1=( "default gw xxx.xxx.xxx" )

# On prefere utiliser wpa_supplicant

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# Specification du pilote a utiliser

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw"
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
# La ligne ci-dessous ne doit pas être changée sinon cela ne marchera pas :

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# On s'assure que seul root peut lire la configuration WPA :

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Laissons wpa_supplicant se charger de scanner et de choisir un

# point d'accès :

ap_scan=1

network={

    ssid="xxx"

    scan_ssid=1

    proto=WPA

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

    pairwise=TKIP

    group=TKIP

    psk="xxxxxxxxxx"

    # Plus la priorité est haute, plus tôt se fera la reconnaissance :

    priority=5

}
```

puis qd je demarre le service:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                  [ ok ]

 *     timed out                                                          [ !! ]
```

dc j ai essaye de faire:[/code]

```
# wpa_supplicant 
```

et la il me sort l help.

si qqn pouvais me dire ou est mon erreur svp

PS: j utilise acerhk pour pouvoir allumer le wifiLast edited by illog1k on Thu Dec 22, 2005 9:55 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## bdz

A priori ta config a l'air correcte.

Si tu fais un 

```
# iwlist eth1 scan
```

 ca donne quoi?

----------

## illog1k

voila ce que ca me donne:

```
# iwlist eth1 scan

eth1      No scan results
```

----------

## bdz

Normalement cette commande donne la liste de tous les réseaux WiFi qui sont a proximité.

Est-ce que ton point d'access WiFi est configuré pour diffuser le SSID?

Si ce n'est pas le cas, change sa config pour qu'il diffuse le SSID et relance le "iwlist eth1 scan".

Si ton point d'access diffuse bien le SSID et que iwlist te retourne toujours la même chose ca veut dire que ta carte WiFi n'est pas vraiment allumée, ou que ton point d'acces est trop loint.

Je ne m'y connais pas suffisament pour te dire comment vérifier que ta carte est correctement allumée de manière certaine. Mais si j'étais toi je chercherais de ce coté là.

A tout hazard essaye la commande suivante:

```
# iwlist eth1 txpower
```

Sur mon portable quand la carte WiFi, une Intel IPW2200 aussi,  est etteinte ca donne ca:

```
quasar b12 # iwlist eth1 txpower

eth1      unknown transmit-power information.

          Current Tx-Power:off
```

Et quand elle est allumée ca donne ca:

```
quasar b12 # iwlist eth1 txpower

eth1      unknown transmit-power information.

          Current Tx-Power=20 dBm       (100 mW)
```

----------

## nichocouk

J'ai un probleme similaire, mais avec madwifi+wpa_supplicant.

As-tu essaye de te connecter a ton point d'acces en utilisant WEP plutot que WPA-TKIP? Dans mon cas, bien que je suis persuade que mon AP fonctionne avec WPA-TKIP (ca marche sous XP) je ne peux me connecter en wifi qu'en utilisant du WEP (et j'avais choisi expres wpa_supplicant pour pouvoir me connecter en WPA!).

J'ai jamais reussi a resoudre ce probleme...

----------

## bdz

Pour lancer wpa_supplicant à la main il faut lui passer quelques options. Sinon c'est normal qu'il ne t'affiche que l'aide.

Essaye comme ca: 

```
# wpa_supplicant -Dipw -d -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -i eth1
```

 (Le "-d" active les messages de débug)

----------

## illog1k

en réessayant la n-ieme fois de faire marcher le wifi grace a http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4 je voulais savoir si le CONFIG_PACKET est indispensable et ou il se trouve? je sais que c est marqué qu il est necessaire mais dans la plupart des posts que j ai lu ils n en faisaient pas allusion.

Donc j ai fais une recherche dans le kernel ('/') et bah je trouve rien qui correspond. Je suis sur un kernel 2.6.

Donc si qqn avait une precision

 *Quote:*   

> Pour lancer wpa_supplicant à la main il faut lui passer quelques options. Sinon c'est normal qu'il ne t'affiche que l'aide.
> 
> Essaye comme ca:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

j ai essayé et en fait il ne trouve pas l ap (on s y attendait, enfin du moins moi ^^ ptet que je suis un peu trop pessimiste?!^^)[/quote]

----------

## nichocouk

Salut,

il faut faire une recherche sur PACKET simplement (oublie le CONFIG). Voila ce que ca me donne:

```

  │ Symbol: PACKET [=y]                                                     

  │ Prompt: Packet socket                                                   

  │   Defined at net/Kconfig:26                                            

  │   Depends on: NET                                                       

  │   Location:                                                             

  │     -> Device Drivers                                              

  │       -> Networking support                                    

  │         -> Networking support (NET [=y])                 

  │           -> Networking options                                         

```

(ou alternativement tu fais 

```
grep PACKET /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 et tu dois obtenir au moins 

```
# grep PACKET /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_PACKET=y

```

Quant a wpa_supplicant, il serait pratique que tu nous donne l'output complet, meme si c'est long!   :Wink: 

----------

## bdz

Est-ce que tu pourrais aussi nous donner la sortie de "iwlist eth1 txpower" ?

----------

## illog1k

alors pour le CONFIG_PACKET il est sur y

```
$ grep PACKET /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

```

sinon pour le iwlist, voila ce que ca me donne

```
# iwlist eth1 txpower

eth1      unknown transmit-power information.

          Current Tx-Power=20 dBm       (100 mW)
```

pourtant j ai suivi ce qui a ete dit ici https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-375844-highlight-ipw2200+wpa.html

sinon pour le log de wpa_supplicant

```
# wpa_supplicant -Dipw -d -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -i eth1

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'ipw'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='linksys'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_ipw_init is called

Own MAC address: 00:0e:35:b9:d5:4f

wpa_driver_ipw_set_wpa: enabled=1

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=7):

     6c 69 6e 6b 73 79 73                              linksys

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN{,EXT}]: Operation not supported

Failed to initiate AP scan.

Setting scan request: 10 sec 0 usec

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

Scan results: 0

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan timeout - try to get results
```

et dans mon modules.autoload.d j ai:

acerhk

tg3

ipw2200 led=1

voila ce que ca me donne -.-

----------

## nichocouk

mmmhhh... Puis-je  te demander 3 choses:

- est ce que tu as deja reussi a te connecter a ton AP en WEP plutot que WPA?

- est-ce que tu es sur que l'AP peut diffuser le SSID? (cf post de bdz)

- par curiosite, quelle est ta version de wpa_supplicant?

----------

## illog1k

 *Quote:*   

> nichocouk a ecrit:
> 
> est ce que tu as deja reussi a te connecter a ton AP en WEP plutot que WPA?

 

eh bien non, vu que je n ai jamais utilise le WEP cz moi

 *Quote:*   

> est-ce que tu es sur que l'AP peut diffuser le SSID? (cf post de bdz) 

 

oui je l ai mis en broadcast des que bdz me la suggerer ^^

 *Quote:*   

> par curiosite, quelle est ta version de wpa_supplicant?

 

euh...je ne sais pas comment faire pour regarder les version de quoique ce soit   :Embarassed:  [/quote]

----------

## nichocouk

 *illog1k wrote:*   

> euh...je ne sais pas comment faire pour regarder les version de quoique ce soit   

 

```
wpa_supplicant -v
```

as tu essaye sans l'option scan_ssid=1 dans le fichier de conf?

Comme je l'ai deja ecrit plus haut, je n'arrive a utiliser wpa_supplicant qu'en WEP et pas en WPA   :Mad: 

Je me demande donc si tu aurais un probleme similaire. Suivant si tu parviens a faire fonctionner le WEP, on verra peut-etre mieux d'ou vient le probleme.

Je tiens a te preciser que je ne suis pas du tout un expert en la matiere (ah? ca se voit??  :Confused:  ) , j'essaye juste de comprendre!

----------

## bdz

Je ne suis pas non plus un expert mais il me semble que pour se connecter en WPA il faut charger d'autres modules.

Chez moi j'ai ceux là pour le WiFi:

```
ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt_tkip

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp

ieee80211_crypt_wep
```

Et est-ce que tu as bien emergé tous les paquets suivants?

```
net-wireless/wireless-tools

net-wireless/ieee80211

net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware

net-wireless/ipw2200 
```

Note que si tu recompile une nouvelle version du noyau après il faut re-emerger ipw2200 et ieee80211.

Un autre truc qui m'intrigue c'est que ton wpa_supplicant ne se comporte pas comme le mien au niveau du scan de l'AP. Mais essaye déja en chargeant les modules ieee80211 on verra ca après, si ca ne fonctionne toujours pas.

----------

## illog1k

bon bah j ai essaye avec les modules IEEE80211 et ca ne marche toujours pas -.- alors que j ai (re)emerge ipw2200 et ieee80211

par contre un pb apparait lorsque j essai de lancer le wifi c est que je n ai plus de connexion ethernet apres cela, je dois redemarrer l ordi pour retrouver mon eth.

est ce que ca a un rapport? du moins est ce que ca aide qqn??

----------

## bdz

Sans plus d'infos de ta part c'est dur à dire là...

Tu n'as pas quelques messages d'erreur a nous montrer? 

Ou bien des truc inhabituel dans les log systèmes ou dmesg?

La sortie de wpa_supplicant est toujours la même ou ca a changé?

Quand tu dis que tu n'as plus access au net, "ifconfig eth0" il dit quoi?

Etc...

Plus tu nous donne d'info plus on pourra comprendre ce qui se passe pour t'aider (en évitant quand même de poster 10 km de log  :Wink:  )

----------

## nichocouk

 *illog1k wrote:*   

> par contre un pb apparait lorsque j essai de lancer le wifi c est que je n ai plus de connexion ethernet apres cela, je dois redemarrer l ordi pour retrouver mon eth.
> 
> est ce que ca a un rapport? du moins est ce que ca aide qqn??

 

Je sais pas si ca a un rapport...  :Confused:   Par contre, est-ce que

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

```

ne suffirait pas a relancer la connection etherner sans rebooter?

----------

## illog1k

 *Quote:*   

> Je sais pas si ca a un rapport...  Par contre, est-ce que
> 
> ```
> 
> # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop
> ...

 

et bien non -.-

 *Quote:*   

> Sans plus d'infos de ta part c'est dur ? dire l?... 

 

voui c est vrai c est assez bete de ma part... je donne ca de suite ^^

alors voici l etat de mon eth0 avt de lancer /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

```
# ifconfig eth0

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:9F:7A:B8:6C

          inet addr:192.168.0.18  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2c0:9fff:fe7a:b86c/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1711 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1107 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:852414 (832.4 Kb)  TX bytes:149158 (145.6 Kb)

          Interrupt:10 
```

```
# dmesg | grep eth0

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95705A50) rev 3003 PHY(5705)] (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 10/100\

/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:c0:9f:7a:b8:6c

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[0] TSOcap[1]

eth0: dma_rwctrl[763f0000]

tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.
```

l etat de mon eth1(le wifi):

```
# ifconfig eth1

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:35:B9:D5:4F

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x4000 Memory:c8219000-c8219fff
```

voici pour activer le wifi

```
# dmesg | grep -i acer

Acer Travelmate hotkey driver v0.5.22

acerhk: Your hardware does not need polling enabled for hotkeys to work

acerhk: enabling wlan hardware
```

pourtant j'obtiens un truc bizard:

```
# dmesg | grep -i ipw

ipw2200: no version for "ieee80211_get_crypto_ops" found: kernel tainted.

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.6

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

ipw2200: failed to send RTS_THRESHOLD command

ipw2200: failed to send FRAG_THRESHOLD command

ipw2200: failed to send POWER_MODE command

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command
```

je lance eth1:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                  [ ok \

]

 *     timed out                                                          [ !! \

]

```

on le savait ca ^^

```
# dmesg | grep -i ipw

ipw2200: no version for "ieee80211_get_crypto_ops" found: kernel tainted.

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.6

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

ipw2200: failed to send RTS_THRESHOLD command

ipw2200: failed to send FRAG_THRESHOLD command

ipw2200: failed to send POWER_MODE command

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: failed to send RTS_THRESHOLD command

ipw2200: No space for Tx

ipw2200: failed to send FRAG_THRESHOLD command

ipw2200: No space for Tx

ipw2200: failed to send POWER_MODE command

ipw2200: No space for Tx

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: failed to send SCAN_REQUEST_EXT command

ipw2200: failed to send RTS_THRESHOLD command

ipw2200: failed to send FRAG_THRESHOLD command

ipw2200: failed to send POWER_MODE command

ipw2200: No space for Tx

ipw2200: failed to send SCAN_REQUEST_EXT command

ipw2200: No space for Tx

ipw2200: failed to send SCAN_REQUEST_EXT command

ipw2200: No space for Tx

ipw2200: failed to send SCAN_REQUEST_EXT command

ipw2200: No space for Tx

ipw2200: failed to send SCAN_REQUEST_EXT command

ipw2200: No space for Tx

ipw2200: failed to send SCAN_REQUEST_EXT command

ipw2200: No space for Tx

ipw2200: failed to send SCAN_REQUEST_EXT command

ipw2200: failed to send SCAN_REQUEST_EXT command

ipw2200: failed to send SCAN_ABORT command

ipw2200: failed to send CARD_DISABLE command

ipw2200: failed to send SCAN_ABORT command

ipw2200: failed to send CARD_DISABLE command

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: failed to send SCAN_ABORT command

ipw2200: failed to send CARD_DISABLE command
```

alors que la led pour le wifi s allume bien....

sinon pour l eth0 qui ne marche plus:

```
# ifconfig eth0

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:9F:7A:B8:6C

          inet addr:192.168.0.18  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:799 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:259 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:207284 (202.4 Kb)  TX bytes:30369 (29.6 Kb)

          Interrupt:10 
```

```
# dmesg | grep -i eth0

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95705A50) rev 3003 PHY(5705)] (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 10/100\

/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:c0:9f:7a:b8:6c

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[0] TSOcap[1]

eth0: dma_rwctrl[763f0000]

tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.
```

ce qui me parait normal... :/

voici mon modules.autoload si ca aide:

```
# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system\

 boots.

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

tg3

acerhk usedritek=1 autowlan=1 force_series=290

ieee80211_crypt_tkip

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp

ieee80211_crypt_wep

ieee80211_get_crypto_ops

ipw2200 led=1
```

bon cette fois ci je pense avoir donne toutes les infos necessaire ^^

----------

## bdz

Arf!

En essayant de comparer tes log aux miens je viens de m'appercevoir que mon wifi ne fonctionne plus  :Smile:  Mort de rire!

J'ai upgradé mon noyau il y a 3 jours et je n'avais pas utilisé le wifi depuis. Ca vient peut-être de là.

Je vais d'abord dépaner le mien et je reviens essayer de t'aider après.

Mais en attendant, une petite question subsidiaire:

Quand tu dis que ton réseau ne fonctionne plus, c'est quoi comme erreur que tu as exactement?

Essaye aussi de regarder si tu as une difference dans la sortie de "route" quand ca fonctionne et quand ca fonctionne pas.

Sinon les erreur du genre 

```
ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: failed to send SCAN_REQUEST_EXT command

ipw2200: failed to send RTS_THRESHOLD command

```

Ca ne semble pas normal du tout. C'est un début de piste..

Maintenant j'ai moi aussi des erreur de ce genre, pas tout a fait les même mais ca y ressemble beaucoup.

Il ne me semble pas que j'en avais avant. J'ai gardé mon vieux noyau, je vais rebooter avec pour voir...

----------

## bdz

J'ai fais quelques investigations sur mon portable. Pour résumer:

J'ai testé que:

- Avec le nouveau noyau (2.6.13-gentoo-r3) ma connection WiFi avec l'IPW2200 ne fonctionne plus.

- Avec mon ancien noyau (2.6.12-gentoo-r10) tout fonctionne toujours correctement.

Sachant que tout ce qui peut changer entre les deux tests c'est la version du noyau, la configuration du noyau, le module ipw2200 et les modules ieee80211 j'ai vérifé ca:

- La version de ipw2200 est la même pour les deux noyaux

- La version de ieee80211 est la même pour les deux noyaux.

- Il n'y a aucune différences entre mes .config des deux noyaux pour tout ce qui touche de près ou de loint au WiFi

Donc, à moins que j'oublie quelque chose, je ne vois que deux explications possible:

1: Le noyau 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 a un problème avec le driver ipw2200

2: Il y a autre chose que ipw2200, ipw2200-firmware, et ieee80211 à recompiler quand on met à jour le noyau.

Tu utilise quelle version du noyau de ton coté?

----------

## nichocouk

Ah je crois que je peux aider, la. Selon ce thread, il faut remplacer l'appellation du driver dans la conf de wpa par -Dwext lorsqu'on passe a 2.6.13

----------

## bdz

Oui en effet ca pourrait expliquer mon problème. Merci bien  :Smile: 

Je vais tester ca (après avoir rebooté en 2.6.13)

Mais par contre c'est pas sur que ca aide illog1k. Un des symptomes de ce problème c'est des erreurs du genre "ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported" quand on lance "/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start". Et lui ne semble pas avoir ces erreurs là

----------

## bdz

Effectivement en utilisant le driver wext a la place de ipw pour wpa_supplicant ca fonctionne avec le noyau 2.6.13 (mais ca ne fonctionne plus avec le 2.6.12)

Pour illog1k:

Donc contrairement a ce que je pensais le problème que j'ai eu n'a certainement rien a voir avec le tien. Mais dans l'aventure j'ai découverts quelques informations qui pourraient t'interesser:

Quand tout est ok:

```
quasar b12 # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                  [ ok ]

 *     eth1 connected to "BdzWiFi_2" at 00:0F:B5:7B:79:3A

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming dhcp

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                               [ ok ]

 *       eth1 received address 192.168.1.143

quasar b12 # dmesg | grep ipw

ipw2200: no version for "ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext" found: kernel tainted.

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.6

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
```

Et quand j'oublie d'appuyer sur le bouton qui allume la carte WiFi:

```
quasar b12 # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                  [ ok ]

 *     timed out                                                          [ !! ]

quasar b12 # dmesg | grep ipw

ipw2200: no version for "ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext" found: kernel tainted.

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.6

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

ipw2200: failed to send RTS_THRESHOLD command

ipw2200: failed to send FRAG_THRESHOLD command

ipw2200: failed to send POWER_MODE command

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: failed to send RTS_THRESHOLD command

ipw2200: No space for Tx

ipw2200: failed to send FRAG_THRESHOLD command

ipw2200: No space for Tx

ipw2200: failed to send POWER_MODE command

ipw2200: No space for Tx

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: No space for Tx

ipw2200: failed to send CARD_DISABLE command
```

Ce qui ressemble étrangement a ce qui t'arrive.

Est-ce que tu es sûr que acerhk allume vraiment ta carte WiFi (bien que la led soit allumée le signal radio pourrait quand même être coupé)

Et puis a propos de l'eth0 qui fait la grêve j'ai remarqué ca sur mon portable quand j'avais eth0 et eth1 activée en même temps:

```
quasar b12 # ping -c 3 www.google.Fr

PING www.l.google.com (66.249.93.104) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 2012ms

quasar b12 # ping -c 3 -I eth0 www.google.Fr

PING www.l.google.com (66.249.93.99) from 192.168.1.145 eth0: 56(84) bytes of data.

--- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 2000ms

quasar b12 # ping -c 3 -I eth1 www.google.Fr

PING www.l.google.com (66.249.93.104) from 192.168.1.143 eth1: 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 66.249.93.104: icmp_seq=1 ttl=247 time=67.2 ms

64 bytes from 66.249.93.104: icmp_seq=2 ttl=247 time=68.0 ms

64 bytes from 66.249.93.104: icmp_seq=3 ttl=247 time=67.3 ms

--- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2007ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 67.208/67.536/68.071/0.436 ms

quasar b12 # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        quasar.wnm.priv 255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         gw.wnm.private  0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1

default         gw.wnm.private  0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

Est-ce que c'est le genre de problème dont tu parle?Last edited by bdz on Thu Oct 13, 2005 10:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## illog1k

 *bdz wrote:*   

> Tu utilise quelle version du noyau de ton coté?

 

je suis sur une version 2.6.12-gentoo-r5

bon bah j essai de trouver des info sur ce que tu trouve suspects bdz ^^

----------

## illog1k

pour ce qui est de la greve de mon eth0 qd je lance eth1 oui en effet c est de ce genre d erreur  :Smile: 

sinon bah en suivant le "tuto" que j ai trouve je pense que ca me met directement la carte en route non? faudrait l avis de qqn qui utilise un acer ou du moins acerhk

ds mon modules.autoload.d il y a cette ligne de mis

```
acerhk usedritek=1 autowlan=1 force_series=290
```

si je ne me trompes pas cette ligne la devrai bien allumer mon wifi non?

----------

## bdz

 *illog1k wrote:*   

> ds mon modules.autoload.d il y a cette ligne de mis
> 
> ```
> acerhk usedritek=1 autowlan=1 force_series=290
> ```
> ...

 

Alors là désolé je peux pas dire. Je n'utilise pas acerhk vu que c'est pas un acer que j'ai.

Enfin si, j'en ai un a coté mais il a grillé pendant les derniers orages  :Sad: 

 *illog1k wrote:*   

> sinon pour le iwlist, voila ce que ca me donne
> 
> ```
> # iwlist eth1 txpower
> 
> ...

 

Re-teste ça a tout hazard. Là ça avait l'air d'indiquer que le signal etait bien allumé mais ca a peut être changé.

Edit:

Je regroupe mes posts consécutifs en un seul et j'efface ma dernière remarque qui n'était pas pertinente.

----------

## illog1k

sinon j etais en train de me demander est ce que un routeur sans cryptage, filtrage par mac adr est ce que ca suffit?

----------

## bdz

Déjà si tu n'as pas de cryptage, n'importe qui peut écouter ce qui passe sur ton réseau WiFI.

Ensuite, dans les informations qu'on peut écouter il y a entre autre les adresses MAC.

Et comme une adresse MAC ca se traffique facilement pour quelqu'un qui s'y connait...

----------

## illog1k

ok bon bah j essai de faire marcher ce .... de wpa  :Wink:  ^^

en tous cas super sympa pour l aide  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bdz

Ya pas de quoi   :Smile: 

Par contre essayer de te connecter sans cryptage et en utiisant iwconfig à la place de wpa_suplicant ca permettrait de voir si le problème vient de acerhk ou pas.

Si ca fonctionne bien sans cryptage avec iwconfig alors acerhk fait bien son travail.

(Si tu es sous KDE tu peux aussi essayer KWifiManager pour une connection sans cryptage)

----------

## illog1k

nop je suis sous fluxbox ^^

bon bah j essai de le faire sans cryptage des que je rentre cz moi ^^

----------

## illog1k

dites moi si je me trompe, mais en théorie si je fais:

```
# echo "1" > /proc/driver/acerhk/wirelessled
```

je devrais avoir 1 qui apparait ds wirelessled vrai?

cependant qd je fais:

```
# cat /proc/driver/acerhk/wirelessled
```

et bien je n obtiens rien...

peut etre que c est deja une cause de probleme non?

----------

## bdz

D'une manière générale les fichiers qui sont dans /proc et /sys ne sont pas de véritable fichiers. Il s'agit de point d'entrés permettant dappeller les drivers du noyau avec la même sémantique que des fichiers, ce qui n'est pas tout a fait pareil.

Je m'explique: Quand tu fais un echo dans un de ces fichiers ca appelle une fonction du driver à qui il appartient. Et quand tu fait un cat ca appelle une autre fonction. Mais ca n'est pas pour autant que ce que tu as mis avec le echo est stoqué quelque part comme avec un fichier normal et que le cat te retournera cette information à l'identique. Ca dépends complètment de la manière dont est codé le driver. 

Certains drivers fonctionnent effectivment comme un fichier normal. Mais d'autre n'implémentent que la lecture, que l'écriture ou encore donnent en lecture une information qui n'a rien à voir avec ce qu'on écrit dans le fichier.

Dans le cas de acerhk le fichier "/proc/driver/acerhk/wirelessled" fonctionne en écriture seulement. Il n'y a aucune fonction branchée sur la lecture. Donc c'est normal que le cat ne te retourne rien.

Sinon, est-ce que tu as vu ça dans la FAQ de acerhk?

 *Quote:*   

> Q: I know that wireless hardware is supported on my Aspire 1690/TravelMate4600,
> 
> but I cannot get it to work, why?
> 
> A: On these model (and similar) the wireless hardware is controlled on two
> ...

 

Et est-ce que tu est allé voir du coté de cet autre projet pour les Acer, vu que le dev de acerhk a l'air arrété: http://www.archernar.co.uk/acer_acpi/acer_acpi_main.html

----------

## illog1k

ok merci pour l eclairage ^^

sinon pour le site que as donné je ne l ai pas vu, mais j ai trouvé un post interressant:

http://www.wlanfr.net/forum.php?op=mess&pid=3859&pg=1

par conter je vois qu il utilise ndswripper donc j ai essayé de l emerge ms au moment de le modprobe bah ca m envoi baladé... -.-

PS : je donne le msg d erreur des que je retourne sous linux  :Wink: 

EDIT:

```
# modprobe ndiswrapper

FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12.5/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
```

```
# dmesg | grep tail

ndiswrapper version 1.2 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=yes)

ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:1531): loadndiswrapper failed (1792); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.
```

----------

## bdz

D'après ce post la solution ne serait pas dans l'utilisation de ndiswrapper mais plutot dans le choix des bon paramètres de acerhk.

Tu es sûr que "usedritek=1" et "force_series=290" ca soit bien les paramètres adaptés à ton modèle de portable? 

Par curiosité je suis allé voir le code source de acerhk et le "force_series" le plus proche de ton portable ca a l'air d'être 1680 (Tu as un 1693 si je me souviens bien, non?).

Mais j'ai été voir les sources de la version 5.28 alors que tu utilise la version 5.22.

Déjà tu devrait essayer la derniere version masquée dans portage (5.27 je crois) et regarder si elle autodetecte ton modèle de portable sans les paramètres "force_series" et "usedritek".

Et puis dans un autre post j'ai trouvé une commande très intéressante que je recherchais depuis bien longtemps:

```
# cat /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000\:01\:09.0/rf_kill
```

Ca permet de lire l'état de l'intérrupteur du signal:

 *Quote:*   

> rf_kill status:
> 
> 0 = RF kill not enabled (radio on)
> 
> 1 = SW based RF kill active (radio off)
> ...

 

Est-ce que tu peux essayer cette commande et me dire ce que ca donne. (Note qu'il faut certainement changer la partie "/0000\:01\:09.0" de la commande en fonction de ce qu'il y sur ton portable. Fait un petit "ls /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200" avant pour voir)

----------

## illog1k

 *bdz wrote:*   

> D'après ce post la solution ne serait pas dans l'utilisation de ndiswrapper mais plutot dans le choix des bon paramètres de acerhk.
> 
> Tu es sûr que "usedritek=1" et "force_series=290" ca soit bien les paramètres adaptés à ton modèle de portable? 
> 
> Par curiosité je suis allé voir le code source de acerhk et le "force_series" le plus proche de ton portable ca a l'air d'être 1680 (Tu as un 1693 si je me souviens bien, non?).

 

exact. mais pour moi ca ne serait pas plutot un 1690?

 *bdz wrote:*   

> Déjà tu devrait essayer la derniere version masquée dans portage (5.27 je crois) et regarder si elle autodetecte ton modèle de portable sans les paramètres "force_series" et "usedritek".
> 
> 

 

je ne comprends pas trop ce que tu me dis la   :Embarassed:  et je ne sais pas comment regarder cela... :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

```
# ls /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200 

0000:06:03.0  debug_level  new_id
```

```
# cat /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000\:06\:03.0/rf_kill

2
```

PS: une chose qui peut etre interressant :

```
#dmesg

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd5 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e055 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd5 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e055 <keycode>' to make it known.

irq 10: nobody cared!

 [<c012c0bd>]

 [<c012c156>]

 [<c012bcda>]

 [<c01046e5>]

 [<c01030d6>]

 [<c0118ea1>]

 [<c0118f3e>]

 [<c0118fea>]

 [<c0103164>]

 [<c01009bc>]

 [<c01009df>]

 [<c0100a64>]

[<c03887b0>]

handlers:

[<e092a733>]

[<e08fb598>]

[<e08a824f>]

Disabling IRQ #10

ipw2200: failed to send SCAN_REQUEST_EXT command

ipw2200: failed to send SCAN_ABORT command

ipw2200: failed to send CARD_DISABLE command

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: Unable to initialize device after 5 attempts.

ipw2200: Failed to up device
```

----------

## bdz

On progresse!

Déja la valeur 2 que t'a donné le "cat /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000\:06\:03.0/rf_kill"  ca veut dire que l'interupteur matériel est coupé. Donc c'est bien un problème de carte wifi qui n'est pas allumée et pas un problème de driver ipw200 ou de wpa_supplicant que tu as. C'est bien du coté de acerhk qu'il faut chercher.

Pour regarder si acerhk detecte ton modèle de portable il faut charger le module avec comme paramètre "verbose=4" (et rien d'autre)

Après tu fais un "dmesg | grep acerhk" et tu cherche quelque chose du genre de ca:

```
    acerhk: start search for model string at c00f0000

    acerhk: found model string 'TravelMate 4600' at c00f16af

    acerhk: offset from model string to function address: 0xc7b1

    acerhk: model string indicates unknown TM 4xx series

    acerhk: using call_bios_52x mode

    acerhk: supported keys: help setup

    acerhk: supported functions:
```

(ca c'est un exemple ou il autodetecte pas bien)

Pour ce qui est d'installer la dernière version instable de acerhk:

```
# echo "app-laptop/acerhk ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge -av acerhk
```

ca devrait t'installer la version 5.27

Edit

 *illog1k wrote:*   

> exact. mais pour moi ca ne serait pas plutot un 1690?
> 
> 

 

Oui mais dans le code de acerhk 1680 et 1690 c'est la même chose, et il faut utiliser 1680 comme valuer:

```
  case 1680: /* Aspire 1680/1690 should be similar to TM 4100/4600 */

    /* mail led, wireless and bluetooth controlled the old way, but keys are

       controlled by normal keyboard controller, so mark as dritek and

       deactivate dritek use */

    acerhk_model_features = TM_F_MAIL_LED | TM_F_WBUTTON;

    acerhk_type = TM_dritek;

    usedritek=0;

    break;
```

----------

## illog1k

voila j ai fais tout ce que tu m as dis et voila ce que j obtiens:

```
acerhk: start search for model string at c00f0000

acerhk: found model string 'TravelMate 4600' at c00f16df

acerhk: offset from model string to function address: 0xc781

acerhk: model string indicates TM 4600 series

acerhk: using call_bios_6xx mode

acerhk: supported keys:

acerhk: mail led is supported

acerhk: supported functions: wbutton
```

je t épargne le reste evidemment  :Wink: 

----------

## bdz

C'est avec quelle verison de acerhk? la 5.27?

Si c'est le cas, le "cat /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000\:06\:03.0/rf_kill" ne te donne toujours pas 0?

Si tu as toujours pas 0 essaye aussi d'appuyer sur le bouton wifi du portable et re-essaye le "cat /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000\:06\:03.0/rf_kill"

D'après ton log acerhk detecte un 'TravelMate 4600', je vais essayer de voir si c'est normal...

Si c'est pas bon peut être qu'il faut ajouter le parmamètre "force_series=1680"

Edit:

A priori 4600 ca fait la même chose que 1680, donc pas la peine d'essayer "force_series=1680", ca ne changera rien par rapport à ce que acerhk autodetecte

Edit 2:

Pour faire passer le rf_kill à 0 il faut peut être aussi faire la commande que tu connais déja:

```
# echo 1 > /proc/driver/acerhk/wirelessled
```

Last edited by bdz on Mon Oct 17, 2005 9:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## illog1k

voila ce que j ai :

```
# cat /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000\:06\:03.0/rf_kill

2
```

on appuie maintenant sur le piti boutton:

```
# cat /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000\:06\:03.0/rf_kill

0
```

bon c est déja bon signe... ^^ je lance /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

si ca marche tu seras le premier informé, si y a pas de réponse ce soir c est que je suis trop capoute pour redémarrer et mettre la réponse lol  :Wink: 

----------

## bdz

Si tu as 0 c'est vraiment bon signe  :Smile: 

Je vais moi aussi pas tarder a aller rejoindre Morphée. Donc la suite sera certainement pour demain...

----------

## illog1k

snif...-.-

```
# cat /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000\:06\:03.0/rf_kill

2

# cat /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000\:06\:03.0/rf_kill

0

#dmesg

acerhk: start search for model string at c00f0000

acerhk: found model string 'TravelMate 4600' at c00f16df

acerhk: offset from model string to function address: 0xc781

acerhk: model string indicates TM 4600 series

acerhk: using call_bios_6xx mode

acerhk: supported keys:

acerhk: mail led is supported

acerhk: supported functions: wbutton

acerhk: enabling dritek keyboard extension

acerhk: request for accessing EC ignored

acerhk: Use of dritek keyboard extension not enabled, use module

acerhk: parameter usedritek=1 to do that (possibly dangerous)

acerhk: bios routine found at 0xc00fde60

Acer Travelmate hotkey driver v0.5.27

acerhk: get_nr_events - no valid cmos index set

acerhk: Your hardware does not need polling enabled for hotkeys to work

acerhk: starting key polling, every 200 ms

[...]

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e056 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e056 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd5 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e055 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd5 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e055 <keycode>' to make it known.

irq 10: nobody cared!

 [<c012c0bd>]

 [<c012c156>]

 [<c012bcda>]

 [<c01046e5>]

 [<c01030d6>]

 [<c0118ea1>]

 [<c0118f3e>]

 [<c0118fea>]

 [<c01046ea>]

 [<c01030d6>]

 [<c01389c6>]

 [<c01396ee>]

 [<c010e6e4>]

 [<c013a460>]

 [<c013afe8>]

 [<c0107918>]

 [<c010e563>]

 [<c010320b>]

handlers:

[<e092a733>]

[<e08fb598>]

[<e08a824f>]

Disabling IRQ #10

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command
```

bon bah ca ne marche toujours pas...-.-

----------

## bdz

Tu n'as que celle là d'érreur ?

```
ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command
```

Ou tu as coupé une partie du log? Parceque avant tu en avais beaucoup plus.

Ton "/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start" (ou wpa_supplicant lancé à la main) il donne toujours un timeout?

"iwlist eth1 scan" ne donne toujours rien non plus?

----------

## illog1k

ptet que j en ai d autre du mm genre... ms trop triste hier soir pour le copier/coller  :Wink: 

sinon bah j ai toujours un timeout....   :Mad: 

----------

## bdz

Ce truc là aussi c'est pas normal:

```
irq 10: nobody cared!

 [<c012c0bd>]

 [<c012c156>]

 [<c012bcda>]

 [<c01046e5>]

 [<c01030d6>]

 [<c0118ea1>]

 [<c0118f3e>]

 [<c0118fea>]

 [<c0103164>]

 [<c01009bc>]

 [<c01009df>]

 [<c0100a64>]

[<c03887b0>]

handlers:

[<e092a733>]

[<e08fb598>]

[<e08a824f>]

Disabling IRQ #10 
```

Je ne sais pas si c'est lié a tes problèmes de wifi. Essaye un "cat /proc/interrupts" pour voir a quoi correspond l'IRQ 10.

Edit:

Tu n'as pas l'air d'être le seul a avoir ce problème:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/331179

----------

## illog1k

```
$ cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0       

  0:     184609          XT-PIC  timer

  1:        277          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

 10:       5637          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd:usb4, Intel ICH6, eth0

 11:       6342          XT-PIC  yenta, ipw2200, uhci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2, uhci_hcd:usb3, ehci_hcd:usb5, ohci1394

 12:        132          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:       3843          XT-PIC  ide0

NMI:          0 

LOC:     184571 

ERR:          0

MIS:          0
```

hum...je sais pas si c est bien qu il y ait eth0 ici ou non...-.-

----------

## bdz

Je ne sais pas non plus, mais pourquoi pas. Il faut bien qu'ele soit quelque part.

Mais c'est vrai que je m'attendais plus a voir ipw2200 que eth0 sur l'IRQ 10.

Ceci dit, qu'il y ai eth0 là ca pourrait expliquer ton problème de de réseau qui ne fonctionne plus quand tu essaye de faire marcher le wifi.

Et ces deux lignes IRQ10 et 11 ont l'air bien chargées. Sur l'IRQ 11 tu as 7 drivers différents. Ca fait beaucoup.

Et il y a plein d'IRQ qui ne sont pas utilisées.

A titre de comparaison, sur mon portable:

```
$  cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:    2536199          XT-PIC  timer

  1:       2678          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  4:     467552          XT-PIC  Intel ICH6, ipw2200

  5:      13030          XT-PIC  ohci1394, uhci_hcd:usb3, eth0

  7:          0          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd:usb4

  9:       3637          XT-PIC  acpi

 10:          0          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd:usb5, i915@pci:0000:00:02.0

 11:     261491          XT-PIC  ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2

 12:       1787          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:     130621          XT-PIC  ide0
```

J'ai lu quelques post sur le net de gens qui ont des problèmes simlaires, mais les solutions n'ont pas l'air d'être vraiment evidente.

Et je ne suis même pas sur que ca soit vraiment le même genre de problèmes que le tien.

En gros ca a l'air d'être lié à une mauvaise gestion de l'ACPI sur les acer et aux IRQ qui ne sont pas bien affectées.

Les solutions vont de la simple utilisation du paramètre de boot du noyau a un patch des sources du noyau en passant par l'utilisation d'une version différente du noyau, la mise a jour du bios, l'utilisation d'une autre version du driver ipw2000, le patch de la DSDT du portable etc...

Une petite question: est-ce que tu es obligé de passer des paramètres au noyau pour pouvoir booter?

2 pages dont j'ai gardé les liens (en plus de celle de l'edit de mon post précédent si tu ne l'as pas vu):

L'histoire de patcher le noyau que je n'essayerais pas a moins d'être certain que c'est exactment le même prob que tu as:

http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0502.1/1450.html

Un autre post sur le forum gentoo qui ressemble à ton problème et ou la solution semble avoir été un paramètre de boot:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2597393.html#2597393

----------

## illog1k

non je ne passe rien en parametre, par contre j ai desactiver l acpi du kernel sinon je ne px pas booter.

pour l install de gentoo j ai du rentrer comme noyau:

gentoo-noapic sinon je ne pouvais pas arriver sous le shell d install...

bon bah on va voir du coté des parametre pour le boot....^^

merci de ton aide  :Wink:  tu merite ta premier "étoile" ^^

----------

## bdz

Si tu as désactivé l'acpi dans le noyau c'est comme si tu avait utilisé un paramètre de boot du genre "acpi=off" ou autre.

La seule différence c'est que pour le réactiver tu dois recompiler ton noyau  :Wink: 

Donc peut-être que le noyau s'emmèle les IRQ sans l'aide de l'ACPI. Mais qu'il y a un bug ailleur qui l'empèche de booter quand l'ACPI est activé.

Le problème des paramètres de boot c'est qu'il y en a plein a essayer: noapic, lapic, pci=noapci, etc.... (sans parler de la config du noyau). Et comme ce qui fonctionne le mieux ca peut être un seul paramètre ou plusieurs en même temps ca fait un paquet de combinaisons a essayer. 

Si tu veux te faire peur va jeter un oeil dans /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt et cherche tout ce qui parle de acpi, apic, irq et pci.

Bon courrage  :Wink: 

Ah oui tien, j'avais pas vu l'étoile   :Cool: 

----------

## illog1k

bon j ai un peu continué mes recherches et grace a ton lien j ai trouvé entre autre cela :

 *maystorm wrote:*   

> What I did is: I added the "irqpoll" kernel option in my GRUB config file (by this I got rid of this annoying "Disabling IRQ #10" error message), and when I now press the LED switch twice I can do a 'net.eth1 start' and the card works! Without acerhk module or anything else, that is. 

 

d'ou ma question:

Mais ou est ce qu on ajoute irqpoll dans le fichier de conf de grub????

sinon j ai aussi trouvé la config d une personne sur un 1694:

http://www.lirmm.fr/~yousfi/divers/acer/#acpi

ms bon j hesite a l essayer.... ^^

----------

## bdz

Sur la ligne du noyau.

Par exemple la mienne c'est ca:

```
kernel= /kernel-2.6.13-gentoo-r3-bdz-r1 root=/dev/hda3 acpi_sleep=s3_bios resume=/dev/hda2 BOOT_SCHEME=offline
```

Tou ce qui est après le nom du noyau c'est les paramètres de boot. Si je devais rajouter ce paramètre a mon noyau je ferais ca:

```
kernel= /kernel-2.6.13-gentoo-r3-bdz-r1 root=/dev/hda3 acpi_sleep=s3_bios resume=/dev/hda2 BOOT_SCHEME=offline irqpoll
```

----------

## illog1k

merci  :Wink: 

j ai essayé un truc et voila ce que j ai maintenant...

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Loading networking modules for eth1

 *     modules: apipa wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel ifconfig

 *       wpa_supplicant provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

 *     Waiting for association                                            [ ok ]

 *     timed out                                                          [ !! ]
```

par contre je ne m esouviens pas de ce que j ai fais  :Wink: 

----------

## illog1k

si j ai bien compris en faisant :

```
title=Gentoo

# Partition qui contient l'image du noyau

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.12.5-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda8

BOOT_SCHEME=offline irqpoll
```

ca devrai desactivé l IRQ10 non?

or

```
$ cat /proc/interrupts 

           CPU0       

  0:     142543          XT-PIC  timer

  1:         10          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

 10:       1644          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd:usb4, Intel ICH6, eth0

 11:       4286          XT-PIC  yenta, ipw2200, uhci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2, uhci_hcd:usb3, ehci_hcd:usb5, ohci1394

 12:        132          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:       3308          XT-PIC  ide0

NMI:          0 

LOC:     142510 

ERR:          0

MIS:          0
```

je ne comprends plus qd chose...-.-

----------

## bdz

Heu... c'est mieux qu'avant ca? ou c'est pire?

Edit: ca c'est en réponse a l'avant dernier postLast edited by bdz on Fri Oct 21, 2005 6:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bdz

 *illog1k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> title=Gentoo
> 
> ...

 

Je pense que c'est plutot ca qu'il te faut:

```
title=Gentoo

# Partition qui contient l'image du noyau

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.12.5-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda8 irqpoll
```

C'est a dire irqpoll sur la même ligne que kernel, et sans le "BOOT_SCHEME=offline" a moins que tu ne l'avais déjà avant (c'est un autre paramètre de boot qui n'a rien a voir et que j'utilise pour choisir mon profil réseau au boot. Si tu n'as pas les scripts qui correspondent ca ne servira a rien)

Edit:

Et ca ne devrait pas supprimer l'IRQ 10 mais répartir un peu mieux les drivers sur toutes les IRQ. Donc décharger un peu la 10 et la 11 

Edit 2:

, enfin si ca fonctionne... Sinon faudra essayer d'autres paramètres de boot. Et pourquoi pas remettre l'ACPI dans le noyau.

----------

## illog1k

bon sans faire la modif avec irqpoll, j ai un truc super "bizard" mais qui donne de l espoir (du moins a mois  :Very Happy: )

```
#iwlist power

eth1      Current mode:off

```

```
# iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:C0:49:EC:61:EA

                    ESSID:"<hidden>"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:8

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 6 9 11 12 18 22 24 36 48 54 

                    Quality=73/100  Signal level=-55 dBm  

                    Extra:wpa_ie=dd160050f20101000050f20201000050f20201000050f202

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2778ms ago

eth2      Interface doesn't support scanning.
```

par contre qd j appui sur le switch j ai toujours le msg d erreur avec dmesg :

```
# dmesg

[...]

acerhk: get_nr_events - no valid cmos index set

acerhk: get_nr_events - no valid cmos index set

acerhk: get_nr_events - no valid cmos index set

acerhk: get_nr_events - no valid cmos index set

acerhk: get_nr_events - no valid cmos index set

acerhk: get_nr_events - no valid cmos index set

acerhk: get_nr_events - no valid cmos index set

acerhk: get_nr_events - no valid cmos index set

acerhk: get_nr_events - no valid cmos index set

acerhk: get_nr_events - no valid cmos index set

acerhk: get_nr_events - no valid cmos index set

acerhk: get_nr_events - no valid cmos index set

acerhk: get_nr_events - no valid cmos index set

acerhk: get_nr_events - no valid cmos index set

acerhk: get_nr_events - no valid cmos index set

acerhk: get_nr_events - no valid cmos index set

acerhk: get_nr_events - no valid cmos index set

acerhk: get_nr_events - no valid cmos index set

acerhk: get_nr_events - no valid cmos index set

acerhk: get_nr_events - no valid cmos index set

acerhk: get_nr_events - no valid cmos index set

```

dc voila  :Wink: 

EDIT1:

bon bah le irqpoll n a rien fait lol

```
$ cat /proc/interrupts 

           CPU0       

  0:    1149215          XT-PIC  timer

  1:         10          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

 10:      13846          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd:usb4, Intel ICH6, eth0

 11:      10018          XT-PIC  yenta, ipw2200, uhci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2, uhci_hcd:usb3, ehci_hcd:usb5, ohci1394

 12:        132          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:       4004          XT-PIC  ide0

NMI:          0 

LOC:    1149207 

ERR:          0

MIS:          0
```

----------

## bdz

 *illog1k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # iwlist scan
> 
> ...

 

Mais, ca fontionne super bien là!   :Shocked:  Tu a fais quoi pour avoir ca?

Tu devrais pouvoir te connecter à ton AP si le scan fonctionne.

Les ereurs d'acerhk tu pourra toujours voir plus tard. Et c'est même pas les même qu'avant non?

----------

## illog1k

bah le truc c est que j arrive a scan ms mon power est sur off???!!! cset quoi cte binz?!

par contre qd je passe par le fichier de configuration de wpa_supplicant, bah ca me fait un timeout...-.-

je remet mon wpa_supplicant.conf

```
# La ligne ci-dessous ne doit pas être changée sinon cela ne marchera pas :

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# On s'assure que seul root peut lire la configuration WPA :

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Laissons wpa_supplicant se charger de scanner et de choisir un

# point d'accès :

ap_scan=1

network={

    ssid="USR8054"

    scan_ssid=1

    proto=WPA

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

    pairwise=TKIP

    group=TKIP

    psk="xxxxxxxxxxx"

    priority=5

}
```

voila  :Wink: 

sinon je pense que je vais essayer de me conneceter avec iwconfig je chercherais apres  :Wink: 

----------

## bdz

Arpès avoir booté le PC, avec l'interface wifi qui n'est pas active automatiquement:

```
quasar b12 # iwlist eth1 power

Warning: Driver for device eth1 has been compiled with version 18

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 17.

Some things may be broken...

eth1      Current mode:off
```

Après j'appuis sur le bouton wifi du portable: la loupiote wifi s'allume, et "iwlist power" donne toujours la même chose

Après je passe en profil wifi:

```
b12@quasar ~ $ set.init.scheme wireless

 * Changing scheme from 'lan' to 'wireless'.

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Stopping eth0

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on eth0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Scheming ...

 *      Setting scheme to 'wireless'.                                     [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                  [ ok ]

 *     eth1 connected to "Mon SSID censuré suivi de la MAC censurée aussi" at XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming dhcp

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                               [ ok ]

 *       eth1 received address 192.168.1.143

 * Mounting network filesystems ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting sshd ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Scheme changed.
```

Et là "iwlist power" me donne encore et toujours la même chose.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Au passage ma config WPA qui est pour mon AP qui diffuse son SSID, ce qui n'est pas le cas du tien visiblement. Donc c'est pas dit que ca fonctionne pour toi.

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="Mon SSID censuré"

        psk="Mon code très très très secret censuré"

        priority=5

}
```

Mais sinon effectivement c'est mieux de commencer par iwconfig en non encrypté. Quand ca fonctionera comme ca tu passera en WPA.

----------

## illog1k

ca y est je l ai re diffuse  :Wink:  bon j essai ca j espere que ca marche  :Wink:  ^^

au passage c est quoi ca profil "lan" vers "wireless"??

EDIT1:

```
# iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: Secret

                    ESSID:"Secret"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:8

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 6 9 11 12 18 22 24 36 48 54 

                    Quality=82/100  Signal level=-48 dBm  

                    Extra:wpa_ie=dd160050f20101000050f20201000050f20201000050f202

                    Extra: Last beacon: 251ms ago

eth2      Interface doesn't support scanning.
```

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Loading networking modules for eth1

 *     modules: apipa wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel ifconfig

 *       wpa_supplicant provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

 *     Waiting for association                                            [ ok ]

 *     timed out                                                                [  !!  ]
```

```
# iwlist eth1 power                       

eth1      Current mode:off
```

bon bah ca ne marche toujours pas....

mon wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="Secret"

        psk="Secret"

        priority=5

}

```

Last edited by illog1k on Sat Oct 22, 2005 10:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bdz

 *illog1k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> au passage c est quoi ca profil "lan" vers "wireless"??
> 
> 

 

C'est un petit scripts, un peu sur le même principe que les "soft runlevels" qui mévite de faire des trucs de ce genre quand je veux passer d'une config réseau a une autre: 

```
# /etc/init.d/ssdh stop

# /etc/init.d/eth0 stop

# /etc/init.d/eth1start

# cp /etc/ssh/sshd_config.wifi /etc/ssh/sshd_config

# /etc/init.d/sshd start
```

Bon pour ton wpa_suppliciant caractériel...

1 Si tu le lance a la main avec les message de debug il est plus explicite que "timeout" ?

2 Pas d'erreur de ipw2200 dans dmesg?

3 "cat /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000\:06\:03.0/rf_kill" te donne bien toujours 0?

Le mieux c'est vraiment que tu essaye avec iwconfig d'abord. Ca permetra de dire si le hard et les drivers de bas niveau fonctionne. Après si ca marche avec iwconfig et toujours pas avec wpa_supliciant, poste la sortie complète de wpa_supplicant en mode debug.

----------

## illog1k

bon voila ce que ca donne sans cryptage:

```
# dmesg | grep -i ipw

ipw2200: failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG command

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

ipw2200: failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG command

# iwconfig eth1

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Secret"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.447 GHz  Access Point: Secret   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=78/100  Signal level=-48 dBm  Noise level=-86 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:77   Missed beacon:9

# cat /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000\:06\:03.0/rf_kill

0

# dmesg | grep -i ipw

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG command

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: failed to send CARD_DISABLE command

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: failed to send CARD_DISABLE command

ipw2200: failed to send SCAN_ABORT command

ipw2200: failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG command

# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 status

 * status:  stopped
```

ce que je trouve des plus bizard non?

EDIT1:

bon bah maintenant mon wifi est constamment allumé, comment j ai fais:

- activer l apic ds le kernel

- rajoute noapic dans le fichier de conf de grub

ca marche et je trouve ca bizard d ailleurs....qqn a une idée?^^

maintenant j essai wpa_supplicant ^^

EDIT2:

```
# wpa_supplicant -Dipw -d -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -i eth1

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'ipw'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='Secret'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_ipw_init is called

Own MAC address: 00:0e:35:b9:d5:4f

wpa_driver_ipw_set_wpa: enabled=1

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Using existing control interface directory.

bind(PF_UNIX): Address already in use

ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/eth1' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.

wpa_driver_ipw_set_wpa: enabled=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
```

EDIT3:

CA MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARCCCCCCHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! ^^(dsl pour ce broua   :Embarassed:  )

bon bah en fait depuis l EDIT2 ca marche, c est juste que lors du boot, il ne marque pas l etat de eth1 (donc de mon wifi)

PS : je poste la premiere fois avec le WIFI  :Wink: 

MERCI a bdz qui m a aidé ENORMEMENT  :Wink: 

RECAPITULATIF:

Acer Aspire 1693WLMi:

- emerge acerhk

- modprobe acerhk

- emerge ipw2200

- modprobe ipw2200

- mettre l APIC (apres rajouté noapic dans la conf de grub?! en tout cas moi ca marche  :Wink: )

je pense que c est le principal ^^

----------

## bdz

Ben en voila ue bonne nouvelle!

Bravo pour ta tenacité. J'en connais plus d'un qui aurai laissé tombé depuis longtemps  :Wink: 

 *illog1k wrote:*   

> maintenant mon wifi est constamment allumé, comment j ai fais:
> 
> - activer l apic ds le kernel
> 
> - rajoute noapic dans le fichier de conf de grub
> ...

 

Juste une hypothèse, d'après ce que j'ai lu ailleur:

Sans l'ACPI le noyau s'emèle les pédales dans les IRQ.

Avec l'ACPI le noyau s'en sort avec les IRQ mais il a un problème avec l'APIC: ll en voit deux alors qu'il n'y en a qu'un et ca le perturbe.

Donc mettre l'acpi résoud le problème des IRQ. 

Et utiiser le pramètre de boot "noapic" masque le problème de l'APIC. Ca ne le résoud pas vraiment ca empèche juste le noyau d'essayer de l'utiliser

Mais bon l'APIC on peu vivre sans:-; Et ce bug sera certainement corrigé dans une future version du noyau si quelqu'un le signale au développeurs du noyau. (il y a aussi la solution de patcher ta DSDT ACPI pour qe le noyau ne qu'un APIC mais c'est pas sur que le jeu en vaille la chandelle)

----------

## illog1k

merci a toi surtout  :Wink: 

en esperant que ce "topic" pourra aider d autres personnes  :Wink: 

----------

